# Furry Comic Question. Can't remembe the name of it...



## Flam1ngDem0n (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't know if this is the place to ask about it, but there was a furry comic I saw a while back that has three male furs, and they  met in a forest type setting. Two of them where in a sort of relationship,  the third thought he was originally straight. Then they prove that he is  not when he starts to have the hots for the other two. I remember is  starting off in a driving sort of scene and then they enter into the forest area. Also one of them was a lion, and he is showering when they first meet him.

Does anyone remember the name of or know the comic I am referring too?

Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Flam1ngDem0n (Jul 23, 2014)

I am guessing that no one knows from the lack of responses on this thread?


----------



## BRN (Jul 23, 2014)

Never heard of anything like it, but you should be able to find it if you search for particular tags on various websites, such as e621. Try 'lion comic anthro rating:adult' or something like such.


----------



## Flam1ngDem0n (Jul 23, 2014)

BRN said:


> Never heard of anything like it, but you should be able to find it if you search for particular tags on various websites, such as e621. Try 'lion comic anthro rating:adult' or something like such.



Thanks a bunch for the suggestion! I was able to find the comic name. Its a comic called _The Outing_ and it's by a Author called BNG.

Thanks again!


----------

